# 73 chevy cab on 85 chevy frame



## n.g.ferlus (Aug 8, 2002)

I am putting a 73 chevy cab and front end on a 85 rolling chassis. i am also installing a 79 350 eng, 350 trans and 203 transfer case.
It looks like there are differences.
I don't know which cab mount (and core support ) bushings to use. Also, it looks like the 79 trans crossmount will not bolt into the 85 frame.
Can the 79 front drive shaft connect to the 85 front axle?
Will most things bolt up or am I looking at more problems?
thanks for any help..


----------

